

The business strategy drawing Walt Disney gave to investors (1957) - jxf
https://hbr.org/resources/images/article_assets/2013/05/disney-2.jpeg

======
SCAQTony
A de facto illustration that content creation is the most profitable business
model of all.

~~~
crazys
how do you define content creation

lol, and how content creation become business model

~~~
SCAQTony
I should have said creators rather than content creators. (My bad) I will
refer to an MIT PDF titled "Do Some Business Models Perform Better than
Others?"

Creator is defined on page-7 and on page-17 creators are acknowledged per the
MIT study as most profitable at the time of the study:

"...Creators account for 49.6% of all revenues in our dataset at both the
beginning and end of the period. Landlord models are next, followed by
Distributors and Brokers...."

Hope this helps.

[http://seeit.mit.edu/Publications/BusinessModelsPerformance1...](http://seeit.mit.edu/Publications/BusinessModelsPerformance12July2006.pdf)

